# do you have a pain that just drives you nuts?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

I have been having this pain on my left side for about 10 days now and it's just driving me nuts. It feels three different ways. First it feels like someone has rubbed sandpaper underneath my skin, then it's a throbbing pain and then a stabbing pain and it will NOT go away. There's nothing there (no sore or anything) so I assume its the Fibro causing erroneous messages from the brain. Does anyone else have a pain that makes you wacky with no explanation for the cause. Thanks I wanted to vent. FC


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Fraidy, Yes I have a pain in my right hip that nags at me. It is different than the leg pain, It is in only one point and I can put my finger right on the spot. Just par for the course! Sharon


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Fraidycat:I sometimes get a sharp jabbing pain in my left side, but it doesn't stay all day. I figure it might be a muscle spasm or my bowels are acting up.Otherwise, my pain is more of nagging constant pain. The only time I get real sharp pain that stays with me is when I put my lower back out. Then it's time to see the chiropractor and massage therapist.Are you taking anything for the pain and does it help? When you say left side, where on your left side is the pain? Sometimes the pain can come from elsewhere (referred pain).It might be time to go back to your family doc and just have it checked. If anything it will give you a peace of mind. Let us know how you are doing? Peace & God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

I have lots of vague "travelling" pains, but my left hip and leg KILL me at night. Lots of times I have to get out of bed. It's like a giant toothache in my leg, and somtimes it goes all the way down to my foot. I asked my doctor how do we know which pains need attention and which ones are just "the usual." And of course he doesn't know. I like him and everything, but he doesn't have many answers. But then again, who does?------------------Dixiebell


----------

